# Painting Handlebars



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have an old Trek Mt220 which I recently converted into somewhat of a DJ bike and I want to repaint the handlebars. I know people have painted shocks with spray enamel and I'm wondering if this is my best bet.


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

This should be in the beginner section at best, i dont see why you would need to paint them but use whatever you want, just clean it good


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

If you're painting the bars that already have a finish on them, you should sand the surface lightly to scuff the existing finish so the new enamel will bond properly. I'd recommend 3+ coats of enamel then 5+ coats of clear to top it off.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks, your so much more helpful than the guy above. Anyway I painted em and they came out nice.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Smoke324 said:


> Thanks, your so much more helpful than the guy above. Anyway I painted em and they came out nice.


very cool....any before and after pics....what did you use


----------



## kingofthemountain82 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just painted my handlebars coincidentally after I painted my shock also. Anyways, I used krylon rust tough gloss white and it came out perfect, with no clear coat needed.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very cool....any before and after pics....what did you use


I don't have any before pics, but I can post some after pics tomorrow morning. I used some green spray enamel and after about 3 coats (no clear coating involved) it turned out nice. Getting everything back on ruined the paint by the grips but it's covered


----------



## Tulsa (Jun 22, 2009)

Smoke324 said:


> Thanks, your so much more helpful than the guy above. Anyway I painted em and they came out nice.


sorry if i came off rude, but what does painting bars have to do with downhill riding? other than that, I meant it doesnt matter what paint you use, auto paint, wal mart $1 paint, just make sure they are clean and grease free before you paint.


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

Wouldn't 8+ coats of paint interfere with either clamping the bar in the stem or more likely clamping grips/cockpit controls on?


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tulsa said:


> sorry if i came off rude, but what does painting bars have to do with downhill riding? other than that, I meant it doesnt matter what paint you use, auto paint, wal mart $1 paint, just make sure they are clean and grease free before you paint.


Ummm, I'm painting the bars of a DJ bike, and DJ falls under the freeride category.


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very cool....any before and after pics....what did you use


Here are some pics...

The bars...

My newly modified old Trek...

In case you all wanted to judge me by my Trek (yes this is mine)

And my Dirtjump course being built...


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

Smoke324 said:


> Ummm, I'm painting the bars of a DJ bike, and DJ falls under the freeride category.


Well if we are splitting hairs then DJ would actually fall under DJ. The forum for that would be the DJ forum also known and the Urban/DJ/Park forum. I liked you wink face though. It was cute.


----------



## chinkerjuarez (Apr 23, 2007)

wow a threaded headset and quill stem that brings back memories


----------



## Smoke324 (Aug 11, 2009)

chinkerjuarez said:


> wow a threaded headset and quill stem that brings back memories


Yeah, I know, it's old but, hey it works  After I saw ROAM I looked at that old thing and was like "That kinda looks like the frame angle for DJ bike" and I just gutted it and made it a single speed.


----------

